# Want to make Heater Body Suit



## saltycat (Sep 10, 2010)

I want to make my own heater body suit. Any tried and succeeded, or have any good ideas.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

there are several people that have made there own, from scratch, also from coveralls, and even sleeping bags, If you do a search for "heater body suite" you will find alot of good info. 

i was just searching for that yesterday, and decided that I think I will be better off just buying one. 
Good luck


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I did one of the first homemade HBS knockoffs. There are some pics, and I wrote an essay about the project which I still consider to be worthwhile. You have to search from the top of the forums because it was 8 years ago or so, before there was a DIY forum. Another guy made one a bit after mine using sleeping bags as a base. It came out quite well based ont he pics I saw. The cost when we built mine was about $100, maybe a bit more. 

I expect to be using mine in the next couple of weeks. It performs great still.


----------



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

Yeah I make one a few years ago out of a soft gray sleeping bag and a pair of suspenders it worked well enough and cost me under $50. i've never got cold in it.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

do you wear your boots or take then off when in your heater suit?? I get very cold feet. we hunt a very nasty cedar swamp in the north east. so my boots will be soaking wet..


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

tag


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

If the search feature ever starts working again try searching HCH's started threads. I'm pretty sure that he made one and posted about it on here.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I need one of these. I'm just to cheap to buy one.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

NHLHVECTRIX said:


> do you wear your boots or take then off when in your heater suit?? I get very cold feet. we hunt a very nasty cedar swamp in the north east. so my boots will be soaking wet..


I wear my boots in the suit (of course). We mad simple boot covers out of ripstop nylon and some elastic that fit over the boots to help keep the suit dry and mud free inside. It also makes it easier to get my feet in and down the suit legs with out catching on the lining.

Wearing boots that weren't water proof, I got my feet wet walking in one morning and figured I wouldn't last long, but my feet actually warmed while in the suit despite being wet. Got cold feet on the walk out that evening. The HBS design works.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

great thanks for the info 2 weeks ago I stepped on what I thought was a humick and went up to my waist in swamp/peet mud that was a long sit feet were numb stumps. my new boots are mucks polar explorers. been trying for 3 weeks to use them because they stink really bad of rubber..


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

if the made it in camo. What ya think

http://www.selkbagusa.com/Selk-bag-4G-Classic.aspx


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

onyx48166 said:


> if the made it in camo. What ya think
> 
> http://www.selkbagusa.com/Selk-bag-4G-Classic.aspx


not for me, it would keep you warm but way too big to bowhunt out of it


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> not for me, it would keep you warm but way too big to bowhunt out of it


It looks like you would have to waddle to your stand in the shape of a ginger bread man, I couldnt imagine trying to shoot out of it.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I wonder if an oversized insulated pair of coveralls would work. Many times I see them on clearance in camo. Just add a boot cover and pull in the sleeves. I use a HBS but the price is steep and a family of six. worth a try. Next pair I see cheap r comin home.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

onyx48166 said:


> if the made it in camo. What ya think
> 
> http://www.selkbagusa.com/Selk-bag-4G-Classic.aspx


I think one of the sales pitches on the HBS is that it masks your human form. This thing would make you look like a big Gumby or maybe even Sasquatch! :wink:


----------



## drcarnine (Jan 27, 2005)

One of the main problems I have is the black interior. When the animal is just walking along seeing nothing and then there is a huge black hole in the trees, I get busted. I sewed in a camo lining just above the waist to try this year. I also have trouble with the snap that keeps it from unzipping all the way to the foot doesn't hold. I sewed a clip buckle belt on the inside where I want the unzipping to stop(about 6 inches above the snap). Works good here at home, will know more when it gets cold.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

RE the Selk thing; You could clad it by hand sewing on your fav' camo. You would carry it in and put it on while in stand. Trouble is trying to shoot with it on. The HBS is easy to come out of quietly. If you wait till they are in range to come out you are well above the line of sight and shouldn't get busted.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

One last thing on the Selk thing. MAYBE cut the arms off the suit, and wear a warm parka over it. This way you use stuff you already have, plus gain warmth from the suit. Cladding the suit with camo would be a reasonably tedious project but will not require much skill. Cut panels, fold under the edges 1/2" and stitch them to the top layer. Some gaps really won't matter and they shouldn't be to tight on the suit. 

I'd still save my $$ for an HBS, but this is the DIY forum.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

this would be easy to make from a sleeping bag, I may give it a try


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

drcarnine said:


> One of the main problems I have is the black interior. When the animal is just walking along seeing nothing and then there is a huge black hole in the trees, I get busted. I sewed in a camo lining just above the waist to try this year. I also have trouble with the snap that keeps it from unzipping all the way to the foot doesn't hold. I sewed a clip buckle belt on the inside where I want the unzipping to stop(about 6 inches above the snap). Works good here at home, will know more when it gets cold.


you problem and put some fake leave or ghillie it out a little. this is what i will do. it wil look like a bunch of leave that have not falling yet


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

On the Selk bag... I think you could just spray camo colored patches on it to break up the outline. Hard to shoot a bow out of it though.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

boulevard said:


> this would be easy to make from a sleeping bag, I may give it a try


[ Snort ] Heard that before.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

OK, I tracked down the thread with my essay re building an HBS. Thought I had it in its own thread but I was wrong. Been a while since that was posted. Pics are reasonably up to date, except I am grayer.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=254962

Just below my thread are some posts by GMan57. He made a very nice looking suit based on sleeping bags that should be useful to those who want to try that method.


----------

